# 1967 gto interrior steering wheel assembly / column removal help



## 1967gtoGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

I am trying to remove the steering wheel column assembly in a 1967 Pontiac GTO. I got the steering wheel taken off and everything down to the turn signal assembly. I got the plastic turn signal assembly taken off but I cannot figure out how to remove the metal part behind it. Somebody tried to steal the car a few years ago and they bent the metal casing around the column so we are trying to change it and we cannot figure out how to get it off. This is where I'm stuck at any help would be appreciated I will post a picture for a visual reference. The metal thing with 5 holes around the outside. The bearings are on the inside around the shaft. The second picture is of the large metal cups surrounding the colum, that is mainly what we are trying to replace. Along with the dash and such. The current issue though is getting this off, thanks.


----------



## 1967gtoGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

Update

There was a snap ring covered in grease. Now my problem is disconnecting the turn signal wires from the assembly. It looks as if I take it apart I will be in big trouble. Any wiring diagrams or is there a way to unsnap it?


----------



## 1967gtoGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

Picture of the assembly


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi George and welcome to the group.
You have to unplug the half moon Romex connector at the bottom of the mast jacket and remove the clip, cover and wire protectors.
The cover is a snap fit so gently squeeze the sides and pry being careful not to pinch the loom.
It is much easier to do the job with the column out of the car in a vise, two bolts @ the rag joint, 5 @ the floor and 3 or 4 @ the dash.
Section 9 in the service manual has the info you need for the various columns.


----------



## 1967gtoGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

Goat Roaper, thank you very much for your reply. My grand father is on vacation right now. When he gets back we will be back on it. Thanks again -Ed


----------



## goatsnvairs (Sep 12, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> It is much easier to do the job with the column out of the car in a vise, two bolts @ the rag joint, 5 @ the floor and 3 or 4 @ the dash.
> Section 9 in the service manual has the info you need for the various columns.


I agree with the roper, much easier to do out of the car. I just rebuilt my '67 steering column, much more complicated than I imagined. In you pic above, did you catch the 3 little springs that go on the screws that make the plastic part kind of a floating assembly? I put mine back together about 4 times before I realized the correct way........


----------

